

Show HN: SDScaffoldSync - A library to create iOS client/server apps - stevederico
https://github.com/stevederico/SDScaffoldSync

======
stevederico
Hey everyone, I put together a library to help make iOS client/server apps.
It's a combo of SDScaffoldKit, a scaffolding framework for iOS, AFNetworking +
AFIncrementalStore, a great data syncing framework, and the heroku-core-data-
buildpack. This project wouldn't be possible without the great open-source
work of Mattt Thompson and the Heroku team.

It's not a silver bullet, but it's a great way to start your next iOS project.
The code created is something you can actually build on top of without being
locked into a platform. You can even change the server out for any REST-based
endpoint. Plus, it's free and open-source. I created a screencast to show how
it all works. I would love to hear what you think. Happy coding :)

Screencast Demo - <http://vimeo.com/59389685>

~~~
killing_time
Looks great - nice work!

Looking forward to taking some time to properly look into this. Would I be
right in thinking that there are some scenarios which won't work out of the
box, like offline edits? Or does SDScaffoldKit add some extra magic to cater
for this?

Thanks for putting this up!

